

Ruby Together - robin_reala
https://rubytogether.org/

======
steveklabnik
I'm really excited to launch Ruby Together, and I hope that we can bring some
real improvements to Ruby's core infrastructure projects.

~~~
tannerburson
As someone who relies heavily on the Ruby ecosystem to do my job day-to-day,
this is really interesting. But I can't tell from the site what exactly it's
doing. Are the membership "dues" going to fund an individual (André?) or a
team to work on this full-time? Part-Time? Can I influence with my membership
which projects my money is allocated towards? Will the accounting for the
money be published within the "membership"?

As it's presented, I have too many questions to even begin to be able to put
this in front of my organization and feel comfortable that what I'm pitching
provides good value for the money spent.

~~~
steveklabnik
Hey, no worries, websites are hard. :/

> But I can't tell from the site what exactly it's doing.

Here's the idea: companies that rely on Ruby contribute money to a pool. The
board of directors authorizes spending money out of that pool. They authorize
this money towards supporting core Ruby infrastructure and projects. All of
this is through a non-profit, so it's tax deductible for everyone.

> Are the membership "dues" going to fund an individual (André?) or a team to
> work on this full-time?

At our first board meeting, we approved paying André to work on Bundler and
its APIs, as well as Rubygems. We'll see how much money we end up collecting,
but we hope to be able to eventually pay several full-time salaries.

> Can I influence with my membership which projects my money is allocated
> towards?

Each year, a new board will be elected, and they will authorize the
nonprofit's spending. A membership gets you a vote in those elections, the
next of which is in a year.

> Will the accounting for the money be published within the "membership"?

As a nonprofit, this is a legal requirement, basically.

~~~
sanxiyn
> At our first board meeting, we approved paying André to work on Bundler and
> its APIs, as well as Rubygems.

Do you plan to publish minutes of board meeting?

Python Software Foundation does:
[https://www.python.org/psf/records/](https://www.python.org/psf/records/)

~~~
steveklabnik
Maybe? That sounds like a good idea.

